# Mead Yeast Suggestions



## Chookers (16/11/10)

Hi, I just wanted to get everyones opinions on what yeasts they use for their meads, and what the finished products taste like.. eg sweet/dry/semi/.. 

I have used:

EC-1118
SIHA (Begerow) Germany RIESLING -ACTIVE YEAST 7.
Others I have at hand but have'nt used yet are: 
Vintner's Harvest SN9
Brewcraft Cider Yeast
Safbrew T-58
I would be happy to hear opions on these yeast aswell if anyone has any knowledge or experience in using them with Mead.

Thanks and happy brewing (I suppose?) B)


----------



## stux (16/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get everyones opinions on what yeasts they use for their meads, and what the finished products taste like.. eg sweet/dry/semi/..
> 
> I have used:
> 
> ...



I used Whitelabs 720 Sweet Mead on a cider recently. Worked nicely, no unwanted flavours, but didn't quite have the low attenuation (0.998!!) I was looking for 

I harvested it again and plan to try it in a mead soonish


----------



## Airgead (16/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get everyones opinions on what yeasts they use for their meads, and what the finished products taste like.. eg sweet/dry/semi/..
> 
> I have used:
> 
> ...



I've just done a couple of batches using some different yeasts to see what they are like. I used DV10 in one and 71B in the other. The 71B is coming out particularly well.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (17/11/10)

Airgead said:


> I've just done a couple of batches using some different yeasts to see what they are like. I used DV10 in one and 71B in the other. The 71B is coming out particularly well.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave




Are they both Lalvin yeasts...
Im going to order these yeasts and try them out.. I found another store that sells D47 its http://www.thbs.intas.net/wine_ingredients.htm#Wine Yeasts <--thats part of the web site

Im going to gather as many yeasts as I can, and try them all out.. but I am only interested in the ones that DO'NT finish dry..

Im not a fan of the DRY, or the Marsala sweet either... I like it in the middle... so if anyone can suggest yeast with that result, that would be awesome.


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/10)

Used Wyeast 4184 Sweet Mead yeast in a Raspberry Cyser recently.

Still conditioning but the taste at racking was very promising. A tad sweeter than the first batch which used the champagne yeast - EC-1118.


----------



## barls (17/11/10)

hey dr is that my recipe that your making with the sweet mead.
on that the white labs and wyeast are the same strain in the sweet mead.
ive used the whitelabs and wyeast sweet mead, 550, canadian belgian and d47. i use sweet mead in my braggots.


----------



## Airgead (17/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Are they both Lalvin yeasts...
> Im going to order these yeasts and try them out.. I found another store that sells D47 its http://www.thbs.intas.net/wine_ingredients.htm#Wine Yeasts <--thats part of the web site
> 
> Im going to gather as many yeasts as I can, and try them all out.. but I am only interested in the ones that DO'NT finish dry..
> ...



Yep. They are both Lalvin. They came out of a bulk buy a bunch of us did a while back - split a kilo pack of each.

If you want something a little sweeter, the 71B is looking promising. Its a Nouveaux style yeast (lighter/sweeter style wine) and looks like it will leave a little residual in a mead as well.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (17/11/10)

I just got 3kg of Woolly Butt Honey $18.. I had a taste.. its alot like yellow box, maybe a bit more tangy.. I cant wait to turn it into mead..

I am so worried that Im going to stuff it up.. I just want it to be good.


----------



## Airgead (17/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I just got 3kg of Woolly Butt Honey $18.. I had a taste.. its alot like yellow box, maybe a bit more tangy.. I cant wait to turn it into mead..
> 
> I am so worried that Im going to stuff it up.. I just want it to be good.



You'll be right. Just go for it.

Just remember that it may need to age to a while so don't get discouraged it it isn't good straight away. If it ends up too dry for you just add a drop or so of honey when you serve.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/10)

barls said:


> hey dr is that my recipe that your making with the sweet mead.
> on that the white labs and wyeast are the same strain in the sweet mead.
> ive used the whitelabs and wyeast sweet mead, 550, canadian belgian and d47. i use sweet mead in my braggots.



Absolutely mate, it was so good i had to make it again! :beer:


----------



## marksfish (17/11/10)

the joint in tassie no longer stocks d-47 as i found out on monday.


----------



## Chookers (17/11/10)

marksfish said:


> the joint in tassie no longer stocks d-47 as i found out on monday.




really... those grr :angry: they still got it listed..

the lady from ibrew told me she can get it in, but only 500g for $75.. so its a bit too much for me. there was another place I cant remember who they were now.. I'll have to look for the info again. 

Ahaa I found it The HomeBrew Shop sells it too.. http://www.uq.net.au/homebrew/pricelist3.htm
its Wine Yeast D-47 for $2.20


----------



## Chookers (17/11/10)

Anyone got a good nutrient recipe, using vitamins you can buy from the chemist.. I have some Multi B vitamins could they work or would it be dangerous??


----------



## Airgead (17/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Anyone got a good nutrient recipe, using vitamins you can buy from the chemist.. I have some Multi B vitamins could they work or would it be dangerous??



A pack of the real stuff from craftbrewer is about 5 bucks and lasts ages...


----------



## barls (17/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Absolutely mate, it was so good i had to make it again! :beer:


cool, i just found a bottle from 2007 so im happy and ill let you know how it is. might have to brew it again soon though myself.


----------



## Chookers (17/11/10)

Off topic but: I got a book by C.J.J Berry.. he suggests using tea in place of tannins, but Im confused by his measures.. he says "use 1 Tablespoon of strong tea per gallon". Do you think this means tea leaves or made tea (as in the drink)..


----------



## Airgead (18/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Off topic but: I got a book by C.J.J Berry.. he suggests using tea in place of tannins, but Im confused by his measures.. he says "use 1 Tablespoon of strong tea per gallon". Do you think this means tea leaves or made tea (as in the drink)..



Made tea I think. At least that's what it says in my old mead book (Acton & Duncan) who also make mention of tea.


----------



## Chookers (18/11/10)

Airgead said:


> Made tea I think. At least that's what it says in my old mead book (Acton & Duncan) who also make mention of tea.




excellent.. thanks.


----------



## KudaPucat (24/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Off topic but: I got a book by C.J.J Berry.. he suggests using tea in place of tannins, but Im confused by his measures.. he says "use 1 Tablespoon of strong tea per gallon". Do you think this means tea leaves or made tea (as in the drink)..



Recipes I've seen commonly quote half to one cup of stong made up tea per 5 gal bottle. so 125-250ml / 5 gal = 25-50 ml / gal = 2-3 Tbs / gal

So I'd definitely say it's made up tea... besides, tea goes REALLY bitter if over brewed, and I would call leaving leaves in the must 'overbrewing'


----------

